# cream seperator?



## steffb (Oct 26, 2007)

I was wondering a bit about a cream separator. Any one have one? are they worth it ? and how much cream can be expected from a gallon of raw goat milk.
Thanks


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2008)

I get a quart of heavy cream from a gallon of my Nubian milk with my Novo separator. I rarely separate my milk because I don't like to use skim milk. I have made part skim cheeses and I don't like them nearly as well.

Christy


----------



## susie (Oct 28, 2007)

I have one-- I don't use it very often-- only to make butter with a large amount of milk. However I do like the milk after it's been seperated, mine is adjusted to leave some cream in the milk--I prefer the milk that way as opposed to totally whole. It's a lot to clean though, so that's why I don't do it too often. The butter's good tho!
yep the cheese is nasty with the milk after it's been seperated, at least the stuff i made 


Susie


----------

